
Twitter is shutting down Vine - Deinos
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-shutting-vine-down-2016-10
======
jrs235
Established discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12806324)

